# Under Armour uniform shirts make a world of difference



## paramedichopeful (Aug 9, 2009)

My department just changed uniform styles, both for on-call and off-duty. The new uniform is made by Under Armour, and is a vented material similar to that of a jersey, but with much smaller holes. On-duty personnel wear the standard trauma pants but instead of a t-shirt that has "so and so ambulance service" on it, the top is a navy blue breathable material styled similar to that of a casual business shirt. It tucks in easily and allows for air circulation around the skin to keep the body temp stable.

The code for off duty personnel is either dark blue denim jeans or tan shorts, and the top is a polo-type shirt made of the same material as the on-duty uniform. My uniform, for the EMT-B students, is made of the same material, but is simple- white with the dept. logo on the left upper chest, and a "EMT-B STUDENT" stitched in blue letters on the right sleeve. This all came after several Medics submitted a complaint to the director that the old uniforms were hot and miserable, and I will testify that they were. So, the board researched several options and selected the Under Armour lineup based on performance and cost. I know we got a discount because we ordered a large quantity, but I don't know how much each shirt is. The students get 3 uniform shirts every Wednesday, and the old dirty ones get brought back (they have the Cintas people or someone like that professionally clean them and send them back). So, it is easy for everyone. Every shirt has your name and # o na little tag stitched inside. On Wednesdays you bring in your dirty shirts from last week, drop 'em in the bin, sign the sheet, and the director gives you your clean ones for the week. 

We have had this new uniform program since last Thursday, and already there has been trememdous difference. I highly suggest having your department look into this option. These uniforms perform like no other! I'm definitely an Under Armour wearer for life!


----------



## Hockey (Aug 9, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> My department just changed uniform styles, both for on-call and off-duty. The new uniform is made by Under Armour, and is a vented material similar to that of a jersey, but with much smaller holes. On-duty personnel wear the standard trauma pants but instead of a t-shirt that has "so and so ambulance service" on it, the top is a navy blue breathable material styled similar to that of a casual business shirt. It tucks in easily and allows for air circulation around the skin to keep the body temp stable.
> *
> The code for off duty personnel is either dark blue denim jeans or tan shorts, and the top is a polo-type shirt made of the same material as the on-duty uniform*. My uniform, for the EMT-B students, is made of the same material, but is simple- white with the dept. logo on the left upper chest, and a "EMT-B STUDENT" stitched in blue letters on the right sleeve. This all came after several Medics submitted a complaint to the director that the old uniforms were hot and miserable, and I will testify that they were. So, the board researched several options and selected the Under Armour lineup based on performance and cost. I know we got a discount because we ordered a large quantity, but I don't know how much each shirt is. The students get 3 uniform shirts every Wednesday, and the old dirty ones get brought back (they have the Cintas people or someone like that professionally clean them and send them back). So, it is easy for everyone. Every shirt has your name and # o na little tag stitched inside. On Wednesdays you bring in your dirty shirts from last week, drop 'em in the bin, sign the sheet, and the director gives you your clean ones for the week.
> 
> We have had this new uniform program since last Thursday, and already there has been trememdous difference. I highly suggest having your department look into this option. These uniforms perform like no other! I'm definitely an Under Armour wearer for life!




Your _department_ mandates what off duty people wear?  Meaning the off duty people have a uniform to wear?


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 9, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Your _department_ mandates what off duty people wear?  Meaning the off duty people have a uniform to wear?


There are a few places in the dress code where you are allowed to use good judgment and common sense. The director said, "I really don't give a flyin' hoot what you do in your off time, but the first time I catch one of my EMT's/Medics runnin' around town looking sloppy, your ***is mine. This goes for students too! This is a professional community service organization, and we are going to appear as professionals! I will not have the people we serve getting bad impressions based on our appearance!"    he gets kinda lit up sometimes when he gives a speech. Reminds me of General George S. Patton in WW2.  he gives us a little choice, but he always expects us to look professional and have a sense of decency at all times.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 9, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> There are a few places in the dress code where you are allowed to use good judgment and common sense. The director said, "I really don't give a flyin' hoot what you do in your off time, but the first time I catch one of my EMT's/Medics runnin' around town looking sloppy, your ***is mine. This goes for students too! This is a professional community service organization, and we are going to appear as professionals! I will not have the people we serve getting bad impressions based on our appearance!"    he gets kinda lit up sometimes when he gives a speech. Reminds me of General George S. Patton in WW2.  he gives us a little choice, but he always expects us to look professional and have a sense of decency at all times.



Hmmm requiring your off duty people to wear uniforms seems a tad nazi-ish to me.  But thats just my opinion. 

The day my company or agency told me what I had to wear or gave me a "code" that I had to follow for when I'm off duty (and not promoting the department in any way)  would be the last day for me.  A company or agency that I work for will not run my life.  We get enough of it with the Government.

A company and department should have no say in what you wear when you aren't working.  Its a whole different story when you're wearing a nazi shirt or a kkk outfit and your car is decked out in lights and gadgets (basically promoting the agency you're working for).


----------



## MrRevesz (Aug 9, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> The director said, "I really don't give a flyin' hoot what you do in your off time, but the first time I catch one of my EMT's/Medics runnin' around town looking sloppy, your ***is mine.



You're referring to off duty personnel here correct? If you don't mind me asking, how would one tell that you belong to your rescue organization without walking around advertising it? Seems a bit much


----------



## Hockey (Aug 9, 2009)

MrRevesz said:


> You're referring to off duty personnel here correct? If you don't mind me asking, how would one tell that you belong to your rescue organization without walking around advertising it? Seems a bit much



It wouldn't surprise me.  The way the government likes to attempt to control every little thing people do, this would be a good example.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Hmmm requiring your off duty people to wear uniforms seems a tad nazi-ish to me.  But thats just my opinion.



Yea, even my med school doesn't care what we wear outside of lab (due to either protection (anatomy lab) or the need for access (manipulation lab)) or clinical time (simulated or real patients).


----------



## MrRevesz (Aug 9, 2009)

I mean, staying on topic, the under-armour does sport a nice line of breathable apparel, but the whole off-duty thing has me wondering. If you can't hang around town in something comfortable or daily clothes, what's next?


----------



## Hockey (Aug 9, 2009)

MrRevesz said:


> I mean, staying on topic, the under-armour does sport a nice line of breathable apparel, but the whole off-duty thing has me wondering. If you can't hang around town in something comfortable or daily clothes, what's next?



The new _yellow badge_ to show who is who 



PH, do you have a link or actual model name of the UA uniforms?  I'd like to see what these actually look like


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 9, 2009)

First it was smoking and using tobacco on your own time, now it's your clothing appearance when off duty...:glare:


----------



## Hockey (Aug 9, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> First it was smoking and using tobacco on your own time, now it's your clothing appearance when off duty...:glare:



Soon it may be when you can and can't go to the bathroom :unsure:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 9, 2009)

did you guys really miss the point about on call?  I read that as you have to be dressed professionally if you are responding on call, from off duty.  Not like you have to wear a polo every day in case you see an accident.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 9, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> did you guys really miss the point about on call?  I read that as you have to be dressed professionally if you are responding on call, from off duty.  Not like you have to wear a polo every day in case you see an accident.



As I read it the uniforms for both on-call AND off-duty changed.  It's in the first sentence.  Requiring any kind of off-duty restrictions is just asinine.  Even in a small community where everyone knows everyone you already know who the slobs and jerkoffs are without requiring what you can wear and do with your personal choices. 

A comment for ON TOPIC though.  If we submitted a report about our uniforms to any service around here the first thing they'd do is laugh.  Once they stopped laughing they'd throw us out of their office.  We can't even get simple stuff for the trucks around here, let alone something as drastic as uniforms.  Hell the last service i worked for took them 3 months to get me my own uniform.  I had to wear the same shirt every time.  Was newish when I got it, by the time I got my other uniforms it was almost white (from light blue) from all the washing.  

Also you should check out the under armor cold weather wear.  During the winter I have one of these shirts that I wear as an under shirt.  I don't wear a jacket unless it's really cold (10ish and under) or if I'm going to be outside of the truck for an extended period of time.  Really greaet for when you're going from truck to pt house or truck to hospital, or whatever.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 9, 2009)

I could understand if you "First Respond" to a call. but even than you would be on-duty technically.  But off duty seems a little over the top.  

Paramedichopeful, is there anyway you can show us exactly what your "Dress Code Policy" says?


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 9, 2009)

I know that the common name is ProWear, but I'm not sure what UA calls it officially. I will try to find a link with the info and post it here.

And yes, they do control your off-duty life. And when you are on duty, cell phones must be left in the car or in the directors office. Radios are only to be used for emergency. Blah blah blah, yakkety yak yak. Our director is quite the character; I'd say he is a professor of BS and money wasting. But, that's life.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 9, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> I know that the common name is ProWear, but I'm not sure what UA calls it officially. I will try to find a link with the info and post it here.
> 
> And yes, they do control your off-duty life. And when you are on duty, cell phones must be left in the car or in the directors office. Radios are only to be used for emergency. Blah blah blah, yakkety yak yak. Our director is quite the character; I'd say he is a professor of BS and money wasting. But, that's life.



So when do you guys have to start wearing the yellow badge?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 9, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> I know that the common name is ProWear, but I'm not sure what UA calls it officially. I will try to find a link with the info and post it here.
> 
> And yes, they do control your off-duty life. And when you are on duty, cell phones must be left in the car or in the directors office. Radios are only to be used for emergency. Blah blah blah, yakkety yak yak. Our director is quite the character; I'd say he is a professor of BS and money wasting. But, that's life.



Sorry I'd tell the director where to stick his policies and jet.  No one tells me how to dress on my own time or whether or not to smoke (not that I do, principle of the thing).  I don't need a job or a hobby (if it's volly) bad enough to have someone tell me what to do in my own life away from work.


----------



## Summit (Aug 9, 2009)

OFF DUTY

"If I'm wearing your logo, you can dictate a code of conduct and decorum. If not, certainly, there are some levels of honorable conduct you can expect of a person in public. So, I expect you to fire me if you encounter me in the middle of the town plaza snorting coke off a prostitutes nekkid  buttocks. However, if you want any authority beyond that on what I do off duty, you can pay me for that time or I'll fire you."

UNDER ARMOR

I find wicking synthetics to be uncomfortable in anything except cool environments and I probably spend more time in them than most people on this forum. Additionally, they acquire a stench of death and require special detergents and low dryer temps to prevent from damaging the wicking coatings or contaminating the fabric with hydrophillic compounds. 

Further, Under Armor is horribly overpriced and you would be much better off buying merino wool for that price as merino is much more comfortable in warmer temps, doesn't smell like death halfway through a shift, and doesn't lose it's performance after a few washings.  

Lastly, for EMS where heavy washing is needed, I think simple poly shirt (or cotton poly blend for more comfort) would provide more durability, ease of cleaning, and good appearance for a much more affordable price.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 9, 2009)

Summit said:


> OFF DUTY
> UNDER ARMOR
> 
> I find wicking synthetics to be uncomfortable in anything except cool environments and I probably spend more time in them than most people on this forum. Additionally, they acquire a stench of death and require special detergents and low dryer temps to prevent from damaging the wicking coatings or contaminating the fabric with hydrophillic compounds.
> ...



Hrm, I'll have to check that out.  Any recommendations for places to find said products?  (Merino wool that is).


----------



## Summit (Aug 10, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Hrm, I'll have to check that out.  Any recommendations for places to find said products?  (Merino wool that is).



There are lot's of places to buy Merino... I use Icebreakers (a well known brand) and many no-name brands as my base layers in the winter. Check sierratradingpost.com and backcountry.com


----------



## Sasha (Aug 11, 2009)

Are you kidding me? Off duty uniforms??? If I don't get paid for my off duty time, then they don't get to dictate what I wear or how I act outside of gross legal misconduct.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds really outlandish to me... makes me wonder if the story is even true.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 12, 2009)

you better believe it. this guy in my class just got pulled into the office the other day and the director went wild. the door was shut but you could still hear "white trash" and "idiocracy" out in the ambulance bay. mr. hardass himself rules the roost around here


----------



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Sounds really outlandish to me... makes me wonder if the story is even true.



I'm really starting to doubt it is.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> you better believe it. this guy in my class just got pulled into the office the other day and the director went wild. the door was shut but you could still hear "white trash" and "idiocracy" out in the ambulance bay. mr. hardass himself rules the roost around here



Damn, I hope he doesn't see my current classmates. I guess we're a bunch of white trash students for showing up to class in jeans, t shirts, and sandals. Heck, only three of our classes actually has a dress code and those are for specific reasons (gross anatomy="clothes you're willing to burn" Osteopathic principals/practices=loose shorts and a t-shirt. Essentials of Clinical Medicine=business formal when working with patients).


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 15, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Damn, I hope he doesn't see my current classmates. I guess we're a bunch of white trash students for showing up to class in jeans, t shirts, and sandals. Heck, only three of our classes actually has a dress code and those are for specific reasons (gross anatomy="clothes you're willing to burn" Osteopathic principals/practices=loose shorts and a t-shirt. Essentials of Clinical Medicine=business formal when working with patients).


no. when i say white trash, we're talkin "@#%&*($$)(&^&*#&#" and everythign else on a t-shirt, ratty torn up jeans with crusty crap all over 'em, and this guy that wears steel toe boots with no socks and they have no laces in them. so, i guess the version around here is a little different from yours.


----------



## ResTech (Aug 15, 2009)

Paramedichopeful.... 
were still waiting to hear what all you have learned in class so far.... you been in class for a few weeks and all we still hear about is fancy ambulances and taking pictures of the woo woos.

I would figure by now you would be at a point that you would be starting to discuss patient care and asking about things gone over in class. 

Share something.... clinical wise.... anything.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 15, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> no. when i say white trash, we're talkin "@#%&*($$)(&^&*#&#" and everythign else on a t-shirt, ratty torn up jeans with crusty crap all over 'em, and this guy that wears steel toe boots with no socks and they have no laces in them. so, i guess the version around here is a little different from yours.



Doesn't matter, it was his off time. If he wanted to run around in a two sizes too small speedo and cowboy boots, that is his business what he does on his off time, NOT the fire departments. He is not the king of his own little country and able to dictate what people wear off the clock. I'm pretty sure if he terminated someone over that he'd lose the court battle.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm pretty sure if he terminated someone over that he'd lose the court battle.


I doubt it... After all, there are colleges which can kick you out for what they consider immoral behavior (even if it's done on weekends off campus), perhaps a public service organization can kick a volunteer/employee out for what he does in off time. I know there is difference, but still...
In any way, it's pretty ridiculous. If a service would discipline someone over wearing uniform or whacker t-shirts off duty, that would make sense. I wonder if some departments actually do that.


----------



## Summit (Aug 17, 2009)

Depends if it is an at will state or not... and if not what the official regs and state laws say...


----------

